# TangBand w3-315d 3" alum.



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Silvercans (Aug 9, 2005)

Dang, what was your impression?


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good.

how would this compare to the vifa trius and the hi-vi 3"?


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

Looks like quite a bit of 2nd and 3rd order harmonics, Time delay graphs, over 5k, seems to be going down hill quite a bit. 

Useable frequency for these looks to be like 500-5k? The off access frequency response for the lower frequencies seems to be an issue of being tested in open air... I would discount that as it's such a small driver, in a nice box would tidy up fine... These are guesses/opinions.


Are there reviews for the other drivers? Would like to see them, I'll do some hunting.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Ummm, this should be in the Klippel section guys. 

Interestingly enough it seems this drivers has a true 2mm excursion and some nice efficiency to go with it to boot. Is TB underrating their drivers?


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

Way to post to a 6 year old thread...  I think we should all retroactively resort threads that happened way before various sub forums ever existed... --unsubscribed.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Ocelaris said:


> Way to post to a 6 year old thread...  I think we should all retroactively resort threads that happened way before various sub forums ever existed... --unsubscribed.


LOL Easy man. The Klippel didn't fall out of fashion. Npdang's tests have been gathered under the Klippel subforum yes. Why is that a bad thing? It's as useful now as it was then. Every one of these tests is a gem as it takes lots of personal and sometimes forum investment to get one of these out.


----------

